# Black Friday deals - post 'em here



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

No, this is the heavier duty version of mine. This is rated at 300lbs and mine were 250lbs. I think I paid $20 for mine, the original price was $50. These are $30 with an original price of $70.

Still thinking about getting 2 even though I doubt I really need them. I bought 4 last year.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Leo G said:


> No, this is the heavier duty version of mine. This is rated at 300lbs and mine were 250lbs. I think I paid $20 for mine, the original price was $50. These are $30 with an original price of $70.
> 
> Still thinking about getting 2 even though I doubt I really need them. I bought 4 last year.


I purchased a similar one at HD called gorilla something. Solid little platform perfect for ceilings.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The one I have is great for 8' ceilings, worthless for 9'+ ceilings.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Leo G said:


> The one I have is great for 8' ceilings, worthless for 9'+ ceilings.


These could help.. Might be tuff finding steel toe. :laughing:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Leo G said:


> The one I have is great for 8' ceilings, worthless for 9'+ ceilings.


Who needs a platform for 8' ceilings? :whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You call'n me short?


For doing crown it's great. Line 3 or 4 of them up and just walk the plank. :laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

cedarboarder said:


> These could help..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, they get stuck in the grooves... :whistling :laughing:


More like ... 








It's got it all... solid base, height, leg stabilizers, OSHA flags and Gene Simmons platform use approved... :thumbsup: :clap:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Leo G said:


> No, this is the heavier duty version of mine. This is rated at 300lbs and mine were 250lbs. I think I paid $20 for mine, the original price was $50. These are $30 with an original price of $70.
> 
> Still thinking about getting 2 even though I doubt I really need them. I bought 4 last year.



Two years ago HD and Lowes had the Werner stands for $20 and they sold like hot cakes. I bought four of them but had to go to two different stores to get them because they were sold out.

Then last year they had the sale again at Lowes and the one store I go to had a couple pallets of them this time. Except I guess everybody that wanted them bought them the year before. They still had them after New Years and still didn't sell them all.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

KAP said:


> Nah, they get stuck in the grooves...
> 
> It's got it all... solid base, height, leg stabilizers, OSHA flags and Gene Simmons platform use approved... :thumbsup: :clap:


HAHA
That's true wouldn't be as safe as those stompers. I live in Vancouver so I will probably see someone walking around in those some day.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

https://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet.com/milwaukee-2420-22-m12-hackzall-recip-saw-kit

Milwaukee 2420-22 M12 12V Hackzall Reciprocating Saw w/ Batteries $89.00


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

*Dewalt $25 off 100 or more*

LINK 

$25 off 100 or more Dewalt


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

I saw a 2 pack of 5ah Milwaukee batteries at my HD for $160. That's a 2 for 1 I'm pretty sure. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

It might have already been posted, but Ridgid has basically the same deal.

2 - 4aH batteries for $99 at HD. That's 2 for 1 exactly.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

7 in. RIGID Sliding Jobsite Wet Tile Saw CDN $198
with stand?!

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.7-in-jobsite-wet-tile-saw.1000744927.html


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Milwaukee 12-inch Dual Bevel Sliding Compound Mitre Saw CDN $397

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.12-inch-dual-bevel-sliding-compound-mitre-saw.1000526692.html


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Ewww. It has a cord. What is this? The 90's?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

All my tools are battery operated.










But they aren't all cordless.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

a battery tile saw would be nice


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

They had a bunch of the mitre saw in stock today at HD I have no need for one but was still tempted to get it.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

jproffer said:


> It might have already been posted, but Ridgid has basically the same deal.
> 
> 2 - 4aH batteries for $99 at HD. That's 2 for 1 exactly.


That's not a deal but the everyday price and the 2pk of the 5.0ah is 129$


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

I had to double check it but I saw right. A 2 pack of 5ah Milwaukee batteries for $158 CAD. The single was sitting beside it for $159. :laughing: Oh Home Depot... :no:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

shanewreckd said:


> I had to double check it but I saw right. A 2 pack of 5ah Milwaukee batteries for $158 CAD. The single was sitting beside it for $159. :laughing: Oh Home Depot... :no:




My yard is selling a drill with 2 5ah for 149.00


Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

If I ever need Makita batteries I just get the drill set. works out cheaper some how.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That's not a deal but the everyday price and the 2pk of the 5.0ah is 129$


Around here, you normally get one battery for $99


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

I wanna try Milwaukee's m18 cut out tool. It has a quarter inch collet. Do you think it will preform as a battery powered router? Will it fit any router bit using a 1/4" shank. Specifically a panel pilot bit. 

We scraped about a grand worth of metal and I re-up'd my guys on makita stuff Monday night. Still got some good deals then. I personally run Milwaukee. My guys kept borrowing my stuff and I was getting them mixed up so I went with a totally different line of tools last year. I love the Milwaukee but Makita's battery powered router is the chit. I wish Milwaukee made one. 

Other than that there's really nothing we need. Specifically all I can think of is maybe another 8' ladder which is never on sale. Plus that dang extendable walk plank that goes from like 6 to 12'. It's NEVER on sale. Fml


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Builders Inc. said:


> I wanna try Milwaukee's m18 cut out tool. It has a quarter inch collet. Do you think it will preform as a battery powered router? Will it fit any router bit using a 1/4" shank. Specifically a panel pilot bit.
> 
> We scraped about a grand worth of metal and I re-up'd my guys on makita stuff Monday night. Still got some good deals then. I personally run Milwaukee. My guys kept borrowing my stuff and I was getting them mixed up so I went with a totally different line of tools last year. I love the Milwaukee but Makita's battery powered router is the chit. I wish Milwaukee made one.
> 
> ...


8 foot on sale at HD for $99.00


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

mrdavid567 said:


> 8 foot on sale at HD for $99.00




Score! I do have purpose in life for Friday other than holding down this recliner! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

jproffer said:


> Around here, you normally get one battery for $99


How much is a 2pk of the ridgid 4.0ah batteries?? I thought the price was the same all over the country??


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

https://www.toolbarn.com/milwaukee-...=32-jJhB4HxEt_vY31uMnkMuRpRV25us42DhqOct16BY=










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I see my HD is doing the 3 boxx stack of DeWalt with the wheeled bottom boxx for 99$


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I see my HD is doing the 3 boxx stack of DeWalt with the wheeled bottom boxx for 99$


You know this year I'd almost be tempted by that deal. I've never really understood how everyone here's modular systems could transfer over to my experiences in industrial, but I'm starting to see how it could fit in for me. Even just for keeping my things together and easily reloaded in the truck.

But I've never seen that deal around here anyway.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

shanewreckd said:


> You know this year I'd almost be tempted by that deal. I've never really understood how everyone here's modular systems could transfer over to my experiences in industrial, but I'm starting to see how it could fit in for me. Even just for keeping my things together and easily reloaded in the truck.
> 
> But I've never seen that deal around here anyway.


I have it and us it everyday. I like it too. I got it for about that price at a big sale.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> How much is a 2pk of the ridgid 4.0ah batteries?? I thought the price was the same all over the country??


Right now the 2 pack of 4aH are $99. But you (or at least *I* ) don't always see that deal. Sometimes, including right now and usually right next to the 2 packs, a single 4aH battery is $99.

I always wait til the 2 packs come back around, then get a 1 or 2 more sets. And I always wonder why in the he||, IF they're going to even make them the same price, why would they put them within 3 feet of each other?...I mean, who's buying the singles goin "naaa, I know it's the same price but I only need one"??

If I get to a HD sometime soon and see it, I'll try to remember to take a picture...for comedy purposes if nothing else


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

DW716 $249 with light. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077HPKBGW/ref=gno_cart_title_0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hilti-PD-5-Laser-Range-Meter-2004789/203275980 regularly 250.00










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I see my HD is doing the 3 boxx stack of DeWalt with the wheeled bottom boxx for 99$


$98 here. You can also get a rigid for the same price.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Big Johnson said:


> $98 here. You can also get a rigid for the same price.


 yup that's what it is,, i was off a buck.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> yup that's what it is,, i was off a buck.


I figured they had to charge an extra buck to ship em across the Pacific. &#55356;&#57309;


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Big Johnson said:


> I figured they had to charge an extra buck to ship em across the Pacific. ��


It gets shipped no matter where it's bought. We are a lot closer than the east coast. I think It all comes into LongBeach cali. The Jones act keeps them from stopping here on the way over.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Spencer said:


> DW716 $249 with light.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077HPKBGW/ref=gno_cart_title_0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


That's tempting! One of our older Dewalt finally crapped out.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I bought batteries. 10 bucks. whoo-hoo!!!!!










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hilti-PD-5-Laser-Range-Meter-2004789/203275980 regularly 250.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always wanted one but never wanted to spend $250. for a digital tape measure. 

I got two of them. Why not two for the price of one.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Designed2Fail said:


> I always wanted one but never wanted to spend $250. for a digital tape measure.
> 
> I got two of them. Why not two for the price of one.


Those Hilti's for 99.00 are a screaming good deal. 

__________________


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Ladders were a topic recently... Gorilla 22ft. telescoping ladder for $99 (normally $199)...

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Gorilla...city-Type-IAA-Duty-Rating-GLA-MPX22/300330222


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

VinylHanger said:


> I bought batteries. 10 bucks. whoo-hoo!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are NOT Jeb Bush batteries.


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> Those Hilti's for 99.00 are a screaming good deal.
> 
> __________________


No kidding, seeing as on Hilti's site they are still $238. Only difference I hade to pay for shipping and wait till December 4th. Ordered through Hilti I could have it Monday for free. Oh is me lol


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Walked through HD and left with nothing. Nothing really jumped out at me. Am I ok??


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

overanalyze said:


> Walked through HD and left with nothing. Nothing really jumped out at me. Am I ok??


No... you're weird for being out on Black Friday, in a store no less, and not buying anything... :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

overanalyze said:


> Walked through HD and left with nothing. Nothing really jumped out at me. Am I ok??




You trying Dave Ramsey's "retire before dad" method?!? If I ever tried that I'd have to throw away my account to CT and that darn TBA thread, along with this one too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

overanalyze said:


> Walked through HD and left with nothing. Nothing really jumped out at me. Am I ok??


I was out and about earlier today, and stopped by the Depot about noon. As I pulled in the parking lot, I noticed how packed it was. I just looped around and went home without ever even entering the store. 

I checked their ad, and there was nothing that remotely interested me. I figured I would just stop by and make sure after all the mad rush was over. Guess not.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

I went to HD and walked out empty handed as well. I told my wife that I must have a lot of tools already.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I bought a stack of the Dewalt parts cases ($10 each). The Dewalt guy saw me and asked to take a picture.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

KAP said:


> No... you're weird for being out on Black Friday, in a store no less, and not buying anything... :laughing: :laughing:


Ha! Had a bit of time to kill before going to the movies with my boys. I was definitely not out shopping!


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

KAP said:


> Ladders were a topic recently... Gorilla 22ft. telescoping ladder for $99 (normally $199)...
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Gorilla...city-Type-IAA-Duty-Rating-GLA-MPX22/300330222


Thinking I'm going back tomorrow for this

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

SectorSecurity said:


> Thinking I'm going back tomorrow for this
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


Among the many, I have one (was a gift - although with the older locks and a little heavier)... if you've never had one, you'll love it... time saver on a few levels..


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

B.Johnson said:


> I went to HD and walked out empty handed as well. I told my wife that I must have a lot of tools already.


All the hoopla started back on Nov.1.
I was looking to upgrade my Makita stuff but there were no new deals.

I got an email directly from Makita a while ago and all the so called deals from the stores are listed in the email.
So, no real store deals, just deals that Makita put out for everybody.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I just snagged that Hilti PD5...it's just too good to pass up :thumbup:


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

superseal said:


> I just snagged that Hilti PD5...it's just too good to pass up :thumbup:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjxZhXWB25o


Yea but who wants to pay $238 for a digital tape measure?. I always wanted to try one and deal was to good to pass up so got two my self.


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

I dont like them and don't work with me and my style I can sell them off and make a profit on at least one.

Ill register both to my HILTI account and say the second was sold as is unopened so they don't get boned. So I can make my money back if it doesnt work with my style.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I went into HD early yesterday to check out prices on OTC microwaves. They had really great deals on the stainless but only a tiny discount on white, which I want. Didn't see any other tempting deals.

So left with a Hyundai key instead. It didn't work. Went back in for a refund and the gal said she needed to scan in my driver's license. I said that wasn't happening, so she tells me it's store policy. I've returned stuff for years, never heard that before. 

She refused to give a store credit and said she couldn't put it back on my card. After going back and forth for $2 I said eff it, left the key there and moved on. Went to Fred Meyer and some kid made a good key and they had Fat Max tapes for $10 next to the machine so I snapped one up.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

72chevy4x4 said:


> those are great hoses


I despise those!!

I bought one when we were out of town and a few hoses went down. I had never before seen a hose where the air can be completely shut off due to a kink. And kink is what those hoses do best.


----------



## jstanton (Mar 25, 2012)

DATEC said:


> I grabbed one today at Home Depot just walking thru and seen the price and stood there in disbelief, on sale for $88.00.
> 
> https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...ved=0ahUKEwiRwtOtx-LXAhViUt8KHfv_B1AQ8gIIDjAA
> 
> ...


You're gonna regret it! I had one that burnt out in 6 months and it's crazy loud. The California tools compressors are great and super quiet. Most trades on the job have also bought them since I started using them a year ago.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

9 tool Milwaukee. Today only.

https://www.homedepot.com/SpecialBuy/SpecialBuyOfTheDay


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

jstanton said:


> You're gonna regret it! I had one that burnt out in 6 months and it's crazy loud. The California tools compressors are great and super quiet. Most trades on the job have also bought them since I started using them a year ago.


Which model do you have? Mine is on its last leg so I’ll be needing to replace it soon.


----------



## DATEC (Nov 4, 2017)

jstanton said:


> You're gonna regret it! I had one that burnt out in 6 months and it's crazy loud. The California tools compressors are great and super quiet. Most trades on the job have also bought them since I started using them a year ago.



https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...c-vertical-air-compressor/p-1460081146121.htm

This is the California Air compressor I'm still going to get but put it on a slight delay when I got the Dewalt. I figured it would get me by on a few jobs and it would be for my wife in the garage for tractor tires and her car tires it is better then the CH oil less with no tank she uses now.

The dewalt in the garage didn't seem very loud, I think it reviewed at 74 or 76db, especially compared the the CH that thing is stupid loud.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

DATEC said:


> https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...c-vertical-air-compressor/p-1460081146121.htm
> 
> This is the California Air compressor I'm still going to get but put it on a slight delay when I got the Dewalt. I figured it would get me by on a few jobs and it would be for my wife in the garage for tractor tires and her car tires it is better then the CH oil less with no tank she uses now.
> 
> The dewalt in the garage didn't seem very loud, I think it reviewed at 74 or 76db, especially compared the the CH that thing is stupid loud.



This looks like a good deal.



https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...5-c-12910.htm?tid=1627068079996232848&ipos=13


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Big Johnson said:


> Which model do you have? Mine is on its last leg so I’ll be needing to replace it soon.


I bought this CAT Cal Air Tools compressor. Would buy it again if mine disappeared. Depends what you are using the compressor for?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/California...767938&hash=item51facd48be:g:iJwAAOSwuTxWAE0a

To me it made sense to get the smaller 1 HP version so it could plugged in to smaller 15 amp circuits. The H is their HD version. Mine was brand new, and have never been used, but was sold on Ebay as used. I had called CAT prior to placing my order and was told to buy the one off of Ebay.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Peter_C said:


> I bought this CAT Cal Air Tools compressor. Would buy it again if mine disappeared. Depends what you are using the compressor for?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/California...767938&hash=item51facd48be:g:iJwAAOSwuTxWAE0a
> 
> To me it made sense to get the smaller 1 HP version so it could plugged in to smaller 15 amp circuits. The H is their HD version. Mine was brand new, and have never been used, but was sold on Ebay as used. I had called CAT prior to placing my order and was told to buy the one off of Ebay.


Menards has that one for $150 but the cfm is lower than my current one which won’t keep up with one framer. It is worn out but still. 

https://www.menards.com/main/footer...65-c-12910.htm?tid=1627068079996232848&ipos=2


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

DATEC said:


> https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...c-vertical-air-compressor/p-1460081146121.htm
> 
> This is the California Air compressor I'm still going to get but put it on a slight delay when I got the Dewalt. I figured it would get me by on a few jobs and it would be for my wife in the garage for tractor tires and her car tires it is better then the CH oil less with no tank she uses now.
> 
> The dewalt in the garage didn't seem very loud, I think it reviewed at 74 or 76db, especially compared the the CH that thing is stupid loud.


I had that Dewalt for a few years and liked it. Had to replace the regulator once, but that's not a big deal. Only sold it because I downsized and had an excess of compressors. Think I got $150 for it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Warren said:


> I despise those!!
> 
> I bought one when we were out of town and a few hoses went down. I had never before seen a hose where the air can be completely shut off due to a kink. And kink is what those hoses do best.


I hate em too!!! They will grab your foot if you get within 5 feet of them.


----------



## jstanton (Mar 25, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> Which model do you have? Mine is on its last leg so I’ll be needing to replace it soon.


for finish
https://www.amazon.com/California-A...12044965&sr=8-6&keywords=california+air+tools

for framing
https://www.amazon.com/California-A...12044990&sr=8-9&keywords=california+air+tools

They make the 4 gallon with a 1.0hp motor or a 2.0hp motor. The 2.0 can keep up with 2 framing guns except if you doing a lot of sheathing.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

jstanton said:


> for finish
> https://www.amazon.com/California-A...12044965&sr=8-6&keywords=california+air+tools
> 
> for framing
> ...


this will be the compressor I'm getting when my porter cable poops the bed


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I hate em too!!! They will grab your foot if you get within 5 feet of them.


Yep same here they just will not lay flat on the floor, always catching my feet on them.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Looks like Matt Lauer is out shopping for some makita 18V tools.


----------



## dcustar (Sep 14, 2017)

Big Johnson said:


> Looks like Matt Lauer is out shopping for some makita 18V tools.


He is a B&D guy for sure.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I thought he was an S&M type myself.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I'd never heard of him til this week.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I meant to order the Dewalt miter saw from amazon to replace my dying one and forgot to complete the order and now its back up to $400. Oh well, hopefully mine will hold up until it goes back on sale.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Getting the new Makita ls1019 for 619cdn (480 us) asap. It's available at KMS Tools through the rest of this week, I think,at that price. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

asevereid said:


> Getting the new Makita ls1019 for 619cdn (480 us) asap. It's available at KMS Tools through the rest of this week, I think,at that price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


I'm actually jumping in the truck to get a drywall kit from KMS.
last 2 days for black Friday.


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Local yard was selling flexzilla 100' 1/4 hoses for $55. I grabbed 4 why not.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Designed2Fail said:


> Local yard was selling flexzilla 100' 1/4 hoses for $55. I grabbed 4 why not.


$40 regular price. I think the last time I bought one it was $25 or $30 on sale. 

https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...8-c-12914.htm?tid=-8260026493442472725&ipos=3


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

One of my black Friday scores, more in the mail  

Makita 18V 2pc Drywall Combo Kit CDN $420 KMS TOOLS

brushless drywall screwdriver DFS452Z
drywall cutout tool
Two 4.0 Ah batteries
Rapid charger


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

jstanton said:


> for finish
> https://www.amazon.com/California-A...12044965&sr=8-6&keywords=california+air+tools


I've got this one, and it's really nice. Super quiet, and can keep up with a framing gun doing something like siding. It came with a bad regulator (hard shipping, I think), but the CS people got me fixed up fast and easy. 

The only thing I dislike is that it has a cheap-feeling power cord. First world problems, right?


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Defenestrate said:


> I've got this one, and it's really nice. Super quiet, and can keep up with a framing gun doing something like siding. It came with a bad regulator (hard shipping, I think), but the CS people got me fixed up fast and easy.
> 
> The only thing I dislike is that it has a cheap-feeling power cord. First world problems, right?


are they made in California or China?


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Johnson said:


> $40 regular price. I think the last time I bought one it was $25 or $30 on sale.
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...8-c-12914.htm?tid=-8260026493442472725&ipos=3


Lucky, don't have a menards here and only the local lumber yard sells them.


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

I can't flexeel and its wanting to constantly turn and hook you.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

cedarboarder said:


> One of my black Friday scores, more in the mail
> 
> Makita 18V 2pc Drywall Combo Kit CDN $420 KMS TOOLS
> 
> ...



I have those.
Replaced corded Hilti screw gun and old Porter-Cable corded cut out tool.

Makita way, way better than the old.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

cedarboarder said:


> are they made in California or China?


All China, all the time. 

If I remember right, they used to make some/all of their stuff here (and maybe they still make some), but this one is definitely chinesium.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Defenestrate said:


> All China, all the time.
> 
> If I remember right, they used to make some/all of their stuff here (and maybe they still make some), but this one is definitely chinesium.


Not surprised, because really the Cali compressors are not priced very high for what they do.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

TimNJ said:


> I have those.
> Replaced corded Hilti screw gun and old Porter-Cable corded cut out tool.
> 
> Makita way, way better than the old.


how sweet is this slow start motor? 
how long have you been running them? 

I just couldn't pass up the combo, to buy everything in kit would have been $600 CDN got for $400


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Designed2Fail said:


> I can't flexeel and its wanting to constantly turn and hook you.


From what I understand the first thing you need to do with these types of hoses is to "crack them", meaning stretch them out until you hear the hose making noise. After stretching the hose it should lay straight. Worked for one of mine in 3/8" *shrugs*


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

jstanton said:


> for finish
> https://www.amazon.com/California-A...12044965&sr=8-6&keywords=california+air+tools
> 
> for framing
> ...



$222


https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...5-c-12910.htm?tid=1627068079996232848&ipos=13


I might have to get one. Only 3 left.

I’m fed up with my big lemon dewalt 20V framer. Time to buy a quiet ac and quieter more efficient generator.


----------



## dcustar (Sep 14, 2017)

The Moore, OK Home Depot (semi-local to me) has a slew of the Black Friday Makita impact driver kits and a few drill kits for $65.00 each. I guess they didn't sell well, so the store is clearancing them out. The store also had a five tool Milwaukee (non-Fuel) kit for $200.00 which was normally $399.00. IIRC, it included a drill, impact driver, Hackzall, job site radio, and work light along with two full-size batteries.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

dcustar said:


> The Moore, OK Lowe's store (semi-local to me) has a slew of the Black Friday Makita impact driver kits and a few drill kits for $65.00 each. I guess they didn't sell well, so the store is clearancing them out. The store also had a five tool Milwaukee (non-Fuel) kit for $200.00 which was normally $399.00. IIRC, it included a drill, impact driver, Hackzall, job site radio, and work light along with two full-size batteries.




Weird.
Lowes stores in this area gave up Makita about 10 years ago.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

TimNJ said:


> Weird.
> Lowes stores in this area gave up Makita about 10 years ago.


they only have Makita nailers and an odd power tool here and their, thats about it i think. not sure why ...


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

STANLEY 028001L 28-Inch Structural Foam Toolbox
Amazon Canuck deal $20
https://www.amazon.ca/STANLEY-02800...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000KN470Q

solid deal, got some for gifts.


----------



## dcustar (Sep 14, 2017)

TimNJ said:


> Weird.
> Lowes stores in this area gave up Makita about 10 years ago.


My bad; I meant Home Depot. I corrected my original post.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TimNJ said:


> Weird.
> Lowes stores in this area gave up Makita about 10 years ago.





dcustar said:


> My bad; I meant Home Depot. I corrected my original post.


Yup lowes doesn't sell Makita.


----------



## DATEC (Nov 4, 2017)

Big Johnson said:


> $222
> 
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...5-c-12910.htm?tid=1627068079996232848&ipos=13
> ...



I have a Honda generator this unit is amazingly quiet haven't heard one quieter yet.

http://m.powerequipment.honda.com/generators/models/eu3000is


----------

